# how do I teach my 9 month old male GSD to come?



## marionwheaton (Mar 23, 2010)

My 9 month old male GSD has taken a big step back in basic obedience. He has lost his recall. I keep him on a flexi or long line unless we are in an enclosed area. Clicker training treats toys not much is working. Anyone have any suggestions?:help:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

he is most likely in that teenage butt head phase.

I would stop using the flexi leash, it doesn't give you control over him. Not sure how you taught recall the first time but I would have him on a long line, with a high value treat call him back to you. Don't give the command if you can't enforce it..reason for him being on long line. Keep things fun for him. Call him to you treat and then more play, not call him to you treat and then go inside.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

marionwheaton said:


> My 9 month old male GSD has taken a big step back in basic obedience. He has lost his recall. I keep him on a flexi or long line unless we are in an enclosed area. Clicker training treats toys not much is working. Anyone have any suggestions?:help:


Think most of us start having problems with our perfect puppies at that age.

Why the BEST thing it to start up with puppy/obedience classes. REally great to be in a safe environment, with built in distractions, while we (not the dogs, we are the problem  ) learn the necessary skills to then teach our dogs what they need to know.

Best and fastest way to get this normal issue nipped in the bud (and continue with necessary socialization) is to sign up and attend dog classes for the next 6 months or so. Nice to be able to practice during the nice spring/summer/fall weather too!


----------

